# Pics of my Pinarello Paris Carbon UCI Points Edition



## lonelynights (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Here's my pride and joy...
Any thoughts?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

that's hot! :thumbsup: 

keeping a white bike clean is a PITA, though.  

my next bike will either be a paris or a dogma.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

that is seriously hot...

i was after the white version but was unable to get one in the UK. my red and black paris is at my LBS being built as we speak. 

will post some pics in a week or so.

i'd like to know how you are getting on with it - how does she ride?


----------



## lonelynights (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh what a ride. I traded a BMC Pro Machine which got a crack in one of the seat lugs after only 600 miles. The ride quality is day and night with the Pinarello being the smoothest ride I have ever experienced and soaks up a rough road like butter. It's responsive without being twitchy and must be ridden to be appreciated. The bling factor more than makes up for the constant cleaning.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

you could of put campy on it, for crying out loud. :thumbsup:


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

lonelynights said:


> Oh what a ride. I traded a BMC Pro Machine which got a crack in one of the seat lugs after only 600 miles. The ride quality is day and night with the Pinarello being the smoothest ride I have ever experienced and soaks up a rough road like butter. It's responsive without being twitchy and must be ridden to be appreciated. The bling factor more than makes up for the constant cleaning.


I looked at a BMC but thought that 850grams is just too light for a bike frame and Chris Boardman (whilst praising the BMC) stated that it was particularly flexy in his recent test for procycling.

the pinarello is better looking anyway, and we all know that how something looks is as important as anything else...


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

At long last! A Pinarello frocked with Shimano!!! And Reynolds rims!

Isn't everyone getting tired of the Paris Carbons in Illes Balears Team colors with Campy Bora Ultras??? UT Record crank, Deda bar/stem, white saddle, white bar tape, yadda yadda.

Poshscot, kudos to you for being different!

It's a shame to cover up the unique 3K weave of the Paris Carbons with paint though . . .


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

Clevor said:


> At long last! A Pinarello frocked with Shimano!!! And Reynolds rims!
> 
> Isn't everyone getting tired of the Paris Carbons in Illes Balears Team colors with Campy Bora Ultras??? UT Record crank, Deda bar/stem, white saddle, white bar tape, yadda yadda.
> 
> ...


thanks Clevor, it certainly will be different - while it will have record it will also have gold shamal wheels... oh and white saddle/bar tape combo...

on a black and red frame... :mad2: 

anyway it looks good in my head.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Poshscot, I always wondered: when you installed that DA7800 crank on your Paris Carbon, did you have to remove the red, round emblem on the non-drive side of the BB junction, which says 'Oversized whatever'. The BB cups mount to the outside of the BB shell so I was wondering if the emblem interferes with the mounting.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Sick. A human powered Ferrari.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

Clevor said:


> Poshscot, I always wondered: when you installed that DA7800 crank on your Paris Carbon, did you have to remove the red, round emblem on the non-drive side of the BB junction, which says 'Oversized whatever'. The BB cups mount to the outside of the BB shell so I was wondering if the emblem interferes with the mounting.


Clevor, i assume you are asking lonelynights - my lbs is building mine with campag record.

athough i have seen the farme and it does have those red stickers and i think they are on both sides - i assume they will stay and the BB cups will be mounted over them. i would be surprised if they interfere - infact i guess its because the BB has already been faced at the factory prior to shipping.

So Lonelynights, did you have to face the BB before mounting the cups?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice. These white ones are pretty hot. When it comes time to replace the tires, you might opt for Contis' in red/blk. That might jazz up the wheels from the all black, heavy look, and compliment the red accents on the frame.

brewster


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

poshscot said:


> Clevor, i assume you are asking lonelynights - my lbs is building mine with campag record.
> 
> athough i have seen the farme and it does have those red stickers and i think they are on both sides - i assume they will stay and the BB cups will be mounted over them. i would be surprised if they interfere - infact i guess its because the BB has already been faced at the factory prior to shipping.
> 
> So Lonelynights, did you have to face the BB before mounting the cups?


Sorry, I got the owners mixed up .

Actually the 'CROXOVER' emblem is only on the kickstand side of the frame. I'd think the same would apply to a Record UT, as the BB cups install outside the BB housing. However there is a 1/16" lip between the emblem and the inner diameter of the BB, so the cups may fit.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Congratulations, bike looks fantastic! Your build looks similar to the way I did up my Paris, right down to the Zipp SL bar and stem. I also built both my Pinarellos with Dura ace and haven't looked back. Don't get me wrong however, my other 3 bikes equipped with Campag Record gets plenty love.

You think the Paris rides great, your next acquisition should be the doggie. The ride characteristics surpass anything I've ever ridden.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Clevor said:


> Sorry, I got the owners mixed up .
> 
> Actually the 'CROXOVER' emblem is only on the kickstand side of the frame. I'd think the same would apply to a Record UT, as the BB cups install outside the BB housing. However there is a 1/16" lip between the emblem and the inner diameter of the BB, so the cups may fit.


To answer my own question: I took a closer look at the pics and yes, the emblem has been removed on that DA7800 install.


----------

